# 2007 DTM Calendar: Ten Races in Five Countries



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

source: DTM
Wiesbaden – The 2007 DTM calendar has been fixed. At ten weekends, the most popular international touring car series is going to contest races all over Europe. Six times, DTM is going to make stops in Germany, with England (Brands Hatch), Spain (Barcelona), the Netherlands (Zandvoort) and Italy (Mugello) hosting one round each. From 1994 to 1996, the Italian circuit located in the picturesque Tuscany already was the venue of thrilling DTM races. The German venues will be the same as in 2006: the Nürburgring, the EuroSpeedway Lausitz, the Motorsport Arena Oschersleben, Nuremberg’s street circuit – the Norisring – and the Hockenheimring Baden-Württemberg, with the latter traditionally hosting both the season opener and the season finale. 
“With ten rounds held all over Europe we have got the arguably most attractive DTM calendar of all times,” said Hans Werner Aufrecht, Chairman of DTM rights holder and promoter ITR e.V. “Last year’s debut races in Brands Hatch and Barcelona proved to be truly successful and this year, another international venue has been added to the calendar. While Zandvoort and the German rounds are true classics on the DTM calendar and use to make for packed grandstands.” 
*Joint finale with the new ADAC GT Masters, in Hockenheim *
The visitors of the season finale, held from 12th to 14th October at the Hockenheimring Bade-Württemberg, may look forward to a special highlight: for the first time, the new German motor racing series ADAC GT Masters will contest an event together with DTM. Hence, the motor racing enthusiasts will have the chance of witnessing touring car and sports car action at one and the same weekend. ADAC President Hermann Tomczyk appreciates the agreement made with ITR regarding the big joint season finale. “We are delighted that the finale of our new GT series will be held together with DTM,” he said. “We couldn’t have dreamed of a better scenery. This way, the spectators are provided both great touring car racing and our gorgeous sports cars.” 
*The 2007 DTM calendar at a glance*
22nd April Hockenheimring Baden-Württemberg/GER
06th May Motorsport Arena Oschersleben/GER
20th May EuroSpeedway Lausitz/GER
10th June Brands Hatch/GB
24th June Norisring/GER
15th July Mugello/I
29th July Circuit Park Zandvoort/NL
02nd September Nürburgring/GER
23rd September Circuit de Catalunya/E
14th October Hockenheimring Baden-Württemberg/GER


----------

